# system bez swapu szybciej działa?

## TBH the lolmaker

A takie coś dziwnego mi się stało, wyłaczyłem swap

(swapoff)

i w gkrellm zauważyłem, że zwiększa się użycie ramu, zatrzymało się mniej więcej w 3/4 i nagle odczułem przyśpieszenie systemu- przełączenie między oknami następowało szybciej, szybciej także wyskakiwały nowe rozmowy w Gajim i Kadu.

To normalne?

----------

## Arfrever

Czy sprawdzałeś zmiany wartości "/proc/sys/vm/swappiness"?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

mam tam wartość 60, a jaka jest zalecana?

----------

## lazy_bum

To dość ciekawy tekst o responsywności.

----------

## timor

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> To dość ciekawy tekst o responsywności.

 U mnie z 1GB ramu nie zrobiło to żadnej różnicy, ale zostawię te opcje i potestuję jeszcze.

----------

## Zwierzak

Mnie te rady + readahead-list dało całkiem rozsądne przyśpieszenie systemu.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja jakoś różnicy nie widzę. Mma 2GB Ramu.

A z readahead-list nie mogę jakoś poradzić.

----------

## timor

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Mnie te rady + readahead-list dało całkiem rozsądne przyśpieszenie systemu.

 readahead niewiele pomogło. Dużo większe skrócenie szybkości startu systemu zauważyłem po zainstalowaniu baselayout-2. Do pre-ładowania aplikacji średnio się to nadaje.

Gdzieś natomiast czytałem opis na utworzenie ram-dysku i wczytywanie tam przynajmniej części bibliotek i binariów, to musiałoby być ciekawe  :Wink: 

A jeszcze ciekawsze było wykorzystanie części ramu karty graficznej jako swap'a :]

Jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany to poszukam tego.

Przy okazji, ma ktoś obiektywne doświadczenia z prelink'iem?

----------

## canis_lupus

Używam prelinka ale odczuwalnej różnicy nie widzę.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *timor wrote:*   

> Gdzieś natomiast czytałem opis na utworzenie ram-dysku i wczytywanie tam przynajmniej części bibliotek i binariów, to musiałoby być ciekawe ;)
> 
> A jeszcze ciekawsze było wykorzystanie części ramu karty graficznej jako swap'a :]

 

Ten drugi pomysł brzmi ciekawie, szczególnie przy opcji moja-karta-graficzna-kosztowała-więcej-niż-reszta-komputera. (-;

----------

## timor

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Ten drugi pomysł brzmi ciekawie, szczególnie przy opcji moja-karta-graficzna-kosztowała-więcej-niż-reszta-komputera. (-;

 

Ja mam kartę z 512MB DDR2 więc jakbym sobie na normalną pracę zostawił 128MB to ponad 300 mógłbym wykorzystać  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296892.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Use_memory_on_video_card_as_swap

----------

## Bialy

Dobre. Jednak jak ktos ma ponad te 1-2GB RAM'u to nawet swapa przy normalnym uzytkowaniu nie potrzebuje.

Teraz jak ktos sobie kupuje taka karte/y i ma te >512MB videoRAM to nie laduje do kompa mniej niz ten 1GB RAM'u.

Reasumujac:

Pomysl dobry i ciekawy, ale czy ktos potrzebuje takiego rozwiazania?

----------

## n0rbi666

Ale ram na karcie grafiki jest szybszy niz zwykły ram  :Wink:  Gdyby tam zrobić /var/tmp/portage  :Wink: 

Szkoda tylko, że traci się wtedy DRI  :Sad: 

----------

## psotnik

moje 3 grosze, od ponad 2 albo 3 lat juz sam nie pamietam, arch x86, 1GB brak swappa, nigdy go nie wlaczalem:) kompilacja openoffice dawala tylko mysl o strzworzeniu chocby pliku "pagefile"  :Smile:  ale i bez tego sie obywalo, zawsze wszystko fajnie chodzilo, na amd64 1GB RAMU ponad miesiac tez bez swappa, polecam.

----------

## timor

U mnie swap też leży "odłogiem" - przecież gentoo to nie vista  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

chyba dokupie sobie 1GB ramu.... :]

dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi, szczególnie za ten art po angielsku, miła lektura  :Smile: 

na razie zastosowałem

sysctl -w vm.swappiness=1

i podczas kompilacji wszystko śmiga, więc jest pewien plus. 

a jutro biorę się za przerobienie karty graficznej na ram  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Dobre. Jednak jak ktos ma ponad te 1-2GB RAM'u to nawet swapa przy normalnym uzytkowaniu nie potrzebuje.
> 
> Teraz jak ktos sobie kupuje taka karte/y i ma te >512MB videoRAM to nie laduje do kompa mniej niz ten 1GB RAM'u.
> 
> Reasumujac:
> ...

 

Racja, a ja np. mam w domu router/serwer, który stoi na P2 400MHz i do niedawna (no powiedzmy ;-) miał 128MB pamięci. Tymczasem w szafce obok leży z zepsutym wiatraczkiem karta graficzna, która też ma 128MB pamięci... tutaj to mógłby być spory kop. Fakt faktem, że pomysł ciekawy, nawet jeżeli jest średnio opłacalny. Teraz tylko poczekać, aż GPU będzie robił za drugi procek przy kompilacji. <-:

----------

## timor

NVidia już zrobiła jakieś API dzięki któremu można wykorzystać quadro do obliczeń fizycznych, trzeba tylko zaczekać aż ktoś to przeportuje....  :Wink: 

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

fajny trend, na wyciągnięcie mocy obliczeniowej ze wszystkiego. W takim tempie to za pare lat zaczniemy wyciągać z piwnicy stare odkurzacze  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, czy to nie mysql używa GPU do przyspieszenia wyszukiwania ? Dokładniej shaderów, czy jakoś tak ;]

----------

## timor

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Hm, czy to nie mysql używa GPU do przyspieszenia wyszukiwania ? Dokładniej shaderów, czy jakoś tak ;]

 Tego nie słyszałem...

----------

## chomzee

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Hm, czy to nie mysql używa GPU do przyspieszenia wyszukiwania ? Dokładniej shaderów, czy jakoś tak ;] Tego nie słyszałem...

 

Ja też nie, ale to bardzo pomysłowe jest  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Kurcze, oczywiście w tym momencie nie mogę znaleźć nic na ten temat  :Confused:  Nawet w tym momencie nie jestem pewny, czy to mysql był  :Wink: 

Ale spoko - czytałem gdzieś o tym, potem kumpel wspominał - więc raczej nie przyśniło mi się to  :Smile:  postaram się coś znaleźć na ten temat  :Smile: 

--add--

Ha, wiedziałem  :Smile:  Coś z teorii : http://gamma.cs.unc.edu/DB/

Jak widać - przyrost szybkości spory ...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bialy

Nic dziwnego GPU sa o niebo szybsze od CPU.

----------

## Zwierzak

Nie są o niebo szybsze, bo były by domyślnie montowane zamiast procesora, ale dużo szybciej radzą sobie z obliczaniem liczb zmiennoprzecinkowych.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Nie są o niebo szybsze, bo były by domyślnie montowane zamiast procesora, ale dużo szybciej radzą sobie z obliczaniem liczb zmiennoprzecinkowych.

 

Nie wiem jak innym ale mi wydaje sie ze wlasnie sobie zaprzeczyles. Poza tym GPU sa o wiele szybsze od CPU pod warunkiem ze masz odpowiedni problem do policzenia.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale ram na karcie grafiki jest szybszy niz zwykły ram  Gdyby tam zrobić /var/tmp/portage 
> 
> Szkoda tylko, że traci się wtedy DRI 
> ...

 

Hmm. A zastanawiales sie jaka jest roznica kiedy (i przez co) procesor komunikuje sie z RAM'em wlasnym a karty? Generalnie jest szybko jesli przesylasz z karty do pamieci duuze pliki na raz im mniejsze paczki danych tym wydajnosc spada. Ale od dysku to bedzie oczywiscie szybsze  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Ale w 90% komputer liczy dane całkowite, lub rozwiązuje problemy logiczne, dlatego taki GPU bardziej by spowalniał, niż dawał mocy. Jako procesor pomocniczy oczywiście, ale nie jako główny.

----------

## Bialy

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Nie są o niebo szybsze, bo były by domyślnie montowane zamiast procesora, ale dużo szybciej radzą sobie z obliczaniem liczb zmiennoprzecinkowych.

 

Dlatego mamy GPU i teraz procesory muzyczne (MPU??). To sa procesory specjalistyczne.

Sprawdz jakie sa wartosci flops dla GPU i CPU. Pamietam jak kilka lat temu sredniej klasy karta graficzna byla porownywalna do P4 3.0GHz.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Ale w 90% komputer liczy dane całkowite, lub rozwiązuje problemy logiczne, dlatego taki GPU bardziej by spowalniał, niż dawał mocy. Jako procesor pomocniczy oczywiście, ale nie jako główny.

 

Nikt poza Toba nie chcial zamieniac CPU na GPU.Last edited by Bialy on Wed Nov 14, 2007 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canis_lupus

A jak podmontuję pamięc k. graficznej jako swap (dodatkowy) to co wtedy z hibernacją?

----------

## Bialy

Kolejne CUDA  :Smile: 

http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cuda.html

Kompilator C dla GPU  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

a ja Wam powiem ze ta sztuczka nie dziala:

PECET / # sysctl -w vm.swappiness=1

error: "vm.swappiness" is an unknown key

----------

## timor

http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management#Swappiness_.282.6_kernels.29

zerknij tutaj.

----------

## Belliash

Co z tego jak /proc/sys/vm/swappiness nie istnieje?  :Neutral: 

----------

## timor

A na jakim to masz jajcu?

----------

## Belliash

PECET / # uname -a

Linux PECET 2.6.23-kamikaze5 #1 Mon Dec 24 13:45:30 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## timor

Może to jajko jest jakoś spachowane?

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

> Może to jajko jest jakoś spachowane?

 

Nie wiem... Ale po tych testach co tam pisalo moglem normalnie przesowac okna i nie robilo mu to roznicy  :Razz:  Zadnego laga...

----------

## aqu

wg mnie sztuczki z z arta dzialaja,

teraz na moim notebooku kde4-svn smiga az milo  :Wink:  wczesniej chodzac topornie.

----------

## nbvcxz

zen, kamikaze i familia zachowują część patchy Cona Kolivasa (zobacz http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/zen-sources.git?a=shortlog;h=ckpatches ) w tym auto regulujące parametry swappiness

ponieważ gentoo testuję na starym P3-600 (512ram), a każda zwiększona wydajność zauważalna, to moje zdanie jest następujące   :Arrow: 

swap jest bardzo rzadko używany, ale wyłączenie go (swapoff) nie daje najmniejszej wyczuwalnej różnicy w prędkości działania - skoro na 'zwykłym' gentoo kernelu wyłączenie swapu jest wyczuwalne - to tylko dodatkowe punkty dla zena

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi na zenach jak go nie ustawie, tak zawsze quake3 wolniej śmiga. Pozatym, truecrypt nie chce sie skompilować a to straszny ból dla mnie bo dropzone z filmami i muzyką mam na nim, zresztą jak i cały home...

----------

